# Can we access Driver Dashboard on phone?



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

OK, you can call me an idiot (but I hope you won't) but I can't figure out how to access the driver dashboard from my phone. When I leave my house for a night of driving I tell one of my kids to watch my driver dashboard and send me texts periodically on my total profit for the night. When I hit the agreed upon goal, I come home. Sure, it's fun, but if I stay out tonight until well past midnight I don't expect my progeny to keep tabs on my fares. Thanks.


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

partners.uber.com


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I got there, but how do I see MY portion of the fare. Thanks.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I can log in from my Galaxy Note2 easily enough.

I usually use Chrome.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I got there, but how do I see MY portion of the fare. Thanks.


I have a Windows phone, so its not an issue for me. The issue is the script the dashboard is,written in. I dont think it plays well with android. I have had the issue with my Samsung and my amazon seller account, but when I got my windows phone no issue. I can see my amazon sales as well as my trip data from uber. Not sure how it works on iPhone though


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

The Uber dashboard is Uber Useless and its kept that way to keep riders in the dark on earnings.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> I can log in from my Galaxy Note2 easily enough.
> 
> I usually use Chrome.


That's the very phone I have. And I use Chrome. Found what I was looking for. Thx, partner.


----------

